# C:\Documents and Settings\-------\Local Settings\Temp



## futrade (Jun 28, 2005)

question... i seem to have a bunch of crap in this folder that always brings the trojan in and hides it with files that have come from popups... can i delete everything in this folder and not cause problems for my computer


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *futrade*

Yes, you can delete everything in the Temp folder.

The best time to empty the Temp folder is right after a reboot, some programs place files in the Temp folder and will deny the deletion since the file is currently being used.

If you want, you can send the items to the Recycle Bin for a few days, if something seems to be running differently after emptying the Temp folder, you can restore the items from the Recycle Bin.

If any of the files in the Temp folder is a virus or trojan, obviously, you would not to keep those hanging around, so run a couple virus scans, links below.
________________________________________________________________

To help clean up your system:
Run an online Anti-Virus scan from at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites 

*Trendmicro HouseCall*
*PandaActiveScan*
*SymantecSecurityScan*
*RavAntiVirusScanOnline*
Allow them to clean/delete any spyware/malware or viruses/trojans they may find.
Make a note of any files flagged that were unable to be cleaned or deleted.

Download, Install and check each of the following Spyware tools for updates:
(If you already have the following, please make sure it is the latest version and has been updated)


*Ad-Aware SE 1.06*: 
Click on *Full System Scan* and deselect *Search for negligible risk entries*. Have Ad-Aware SE remove what it finds.
*Spybot-S&D 1.4*:
Have it fix what it finds marked in *Red*.
*Spyware Blaster 3.4*:
Click on *Updates > Check for Updates* Switch to *Protection*
Under Quick Tasks click *Enable All Protection*. Close Spyware Blaster.
After running your online virus scans and scanning with with Ad-Aware SE and Spybot S&D, 
close all programs, reboot to complete the removal process.

Let us know if that helps or not.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The existence of files in this temp folder does not cause infections by trojans or viruses.


----------

